# مخاطر الدخول في خزانات الوقود في الطائرات



## jouini87 (16 مارس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مخاطر الدخول في خزانات الوقود في الطائرات لاغراض الصيانة*​

*هناك محاذير عديدة وتحوطات امان يجب مراعاتها قبل الدخول في خزانات الوقود لاغراض الصيانة ومعالجة الاعطال المختلفة او لاصلاح الخزانات المعطوبة . *


*اهم هذه النقاط يمكن تلخيصها بالاجراءات التالية : *


*1 . يجب التاكد من فصل الطاقة الكهربائية عن الطائرة وعند ضرورة التوصيل يجب ان يكون ذلك بموافقة المهندس المشرف وان تكون سيارة الاطفاء واقفة قريبة من موقع العمل*
*2 . توصيل الارضي مع الطائرة *
*3 . تفريغ الخزان بشكل كامل من الوقود *
*4 . التاكد من وجود اربعة مطافي حريق متنقلة على الاقل وان تكون واحدة منها كحد ادنى ذات حجم 150 باوند من نوع الباودر *
*5 . يجب ان يكون جميع الاشخاص العاملين ضمن فريق الدخول للخزان وتفريغ الوقود عارفين وملمين بطريقة استخدام مطافئ الحريق ليكونوا قادرين على معالجة أي حالة طارئة*
*6 . اجراء عملية تهوية للخزان قبل الدخول*
*7 . يجب ان تكون التهوية مستمرة والخزان مفتوحا*
*8 . يجب ارتداء الفني للكمامات المخصصة لذلك قبل الدخول في الخزان*
*9 . يجب عدم ارتداء الاشخاص العاملين على الخزانات الملابس المصنوعة من الصوف الطبيعي او الصناعي*
*ويجب ان تكون ملابسهم راخية ولا تسبب احتكاك كبير مع الجسم*
*10 . عدم ارتداء الاحذية ذات المسامير من الاسفل*
*11 . عدم الدخول في الخزانات قبل تغليف الحذاء من الاسفل بحافظة قماشية*
*12 . عدم حمل علب الكبريت او المقادح في الجيوب من قبل العاملين على الخزانات *
*13 . عدم حمل الادوات والحاجيات غير اللازمة والنقود المعدنية في الجيوب عند الدخول في الخزان *
*14 . يجب ان تكون الحركة داخل الخزان بعناية وحذر شديدين وعدم التسرع وعدم اجبار الجسم على الدخول في المناطق الظيقة *
*15 . يجب ان يقوم بالتنفيذ فريق عمل لا يقل عن ( 3 ــ 4 ) اشخاص وان يكون احدهم خارج الخزان عند فتحة الدخول حتما مرافبا ومستعدا لاي طاريء على ان لايترك مكانه مطلقا الا بوجود بديل طيلة فترة العمل *


*كيفية التعامل مع عدد العمل داخل الخزان:*


*1 . لا تشحط او تزلق العُدد المعدنية او السلالم الموجودة قرب فتحة الخزان او داخله*
*2 . استخدام الكشافات الكهربائية الخاصة ( **Tourch light** ) المخصص استخدامها في خزانات الوقود حيث يجب ان تكون من النوع **المقاوم للشرارة واللهب أي التي لا تحدث شرارة كهربائية عند أل ( **ON** ) **وال**( **OFF** )*
*3 . عند ضرورة استخدام مصابيح الاحماء لعمليات الاحكام يجب ان تكون من النوع تحت الحمراء*
*4 . عدم استخدام السخانات المحترقة بالقرب من الخزانات المفتوحة*
*5 . عدم استخدام القطع الصوفية او الصوف الصناعي لمسح الخزانات من الخارج او الداخل . ويجب مسح اثار الزيت بخرق القماش القطنية*
*6 . يجب تشغيل مروحة دفع الهواء في المجرى الخاص بالتهوية قبل ربطه الى الطائرة*


*كيفية انقاذ الاشخاص المصابين من الخزانات :*


*ان استنشاق بخار الوقود اثناء التواجد داخل الخزان يؤدي الى الشعور بالغثيان وفقدان الحس *
*وفي حالة الشعور الاولي بالغثيان وانت داخل الخزان يجب اجراء ما يلي :*
*1 . اخبار الشخص البديل لاكمال ما تبقى من العمل*
*ب . الخروج من الخزان باسرع ما يمكن *
*ج . تنبيه العاملين بالتهيؤ في حالة الحاجة للمساعدة*
*د . ضرورة استنشاق الهواء النقي *
*ه . عدم استخدام الاوكسجين داخل الخزان بل استخدم الاساليب المتاحة لتمرير الهواء فيه ولا توجه الهواء الى الوجه بشكل مباشر ودع مجرى الهواء يمر الى منطقة القمة *
*و . التزام الهدوء وعدم الارتباك *
*ز . مراقبة الشخص المصاب بالغثيان للتاكد من عدم السقوط بعد خروجه من الخزان *


*في حالة فقدان الوعي للمصاب داخل الخزان فعلى الشخص المرافق اجراء ما يلي :*


*1 . استدعاء شخص قريب او اكثر للمساعدة *
*2 . استخدم كمام مغذى بالهواء واصطحاب مصدر هواء اخر الى داخل الخزان لاغراض الشخص الفاقد للوعي ولا تاخذ معك مصدر اوكسجين وعندما يفيق الشخص هدئه لان ذلك سيساعدك في اخراجه من الخزان وتجنب العجلة *
*3 . في حالة عدم استعادة الوعى ولمدة ثلاث دقائق كحد اقصى لابد من اتخاذ الخطوات السريعة لاخراج المصاب من الخزان *
*4 . يجب على كافة الاشخاص المشاركين في عملية اخراج المصاب من الخزان ارتداء الكمامات المجهزة بالهواء *
*5 . تمزيق ملابس الشخص المصاب في حال اعاقتها لعملية الانقاذ*
*6 . ابعاد أي جزء في الخزان يعيق عملية الانقاذ في الحال*
*7 . بعد اخراج الشخص المصاب خارج الطائرة يجب اعطاءه الاوكسجين فورا واجراء عملية التنفس الاصطناعي *
*8 . انزع وأرخ أي ملابس ضيقة خاصة تلك المحيطة بالرقبة والصدر *
*9 . يجب لف المصاب ببطانية خاصة في حالة فقدان الوعي التام لابعاد الخطورة الناجمة عن الصدمة*​

*في الختام ... كفانا الله وإياكم شرور الحالات الطارئة


MAN9OUL
*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم اوي
شكرا يا جوينى


----------



## م/ مصطفي (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع جيــد و مجهود رائــع 

احيــك اخي الكريم واتمني الاستمرار اكثر و اكثر


----------



## virtualknight (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------

